# Multiple Circuits - Same Box with Grounds



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

_"even if they cross circuits"_ ?? Not sure what that means. 

Grounds from different circuits can be spliced in a junction (or switch, or receptacle) box. They should also attach to any grounded switch and on receptacles.


----------



## Shaotzu (Mar 22, 2011)

sirsparksalot said:


> _"even if they cross circuits"_ ?? Not sure what that means.
> 
> Grounds from different circuits can be spliced in a junction (or switch, or receptacle) box. They should also attach to any grounded switch and on receptacles.


I think that answers it, but in a box, I have two cables that are carrying power in to the junction box from different circuit breakers (lights and receptacles are on different circuits, and they happen to meet in this box). I was just making sure that I could connect all the grounds from Circuit 1 and Circuit 2. Logically, I think it makes sense, but just wanted some validation in case there was either some risk I wasn't aware of, or some code issue that would pop up that says you can't connect grounds for some reason if they are on different circuits from each other. (All is still 15A service on 14/2 wire)


----------



## sirsparksalot (Oct 16, 2010)

it's all good. grounds connected and pigtailed to receptacles or switches where possible.


----------



## Shaotzu (Mar 22, 2011)

sirsparksalot said:


> it's all good. grounds connected and pigtailed to receptacles or switches where possible.


Thanks! That's what I figured, but I'm planning on calling for inspection tomorrow, and I've learned not to assume with respect to electricity.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

Yes, the grounds from all the circuits get tied together.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The difference is that you do not connect the neutrals of the different circuits together. The neutral for each load is connected only to the neutral that accompanies the hot line serving that load. That is, there must be only one possible neutral path from any load back to the panel and it must accompany the matching hot.


----------



## mpoulton (Jul 23, 2009)

Shaotzu said:


> If I have two different circuits coming into a box, is it kosher to connect all grounds, even if they cross circuits? I haven't been, but was just thinking it might not matter either way . . .


Not only can they be, they should be. All grounds in any one location should all be connected together, and to the enclosure if it is metal. The more simultaneous ground paths, the better.


----------



## Shaotzu (Mar 22, 2011)

Makes complete sense! Thanks guys! And... Inspector came out yesterday and cleared the work.


----------

